# GUI durch MIDI steuern



## DJLopez (11. Februar 2008)

Sorry, dieser Thread mag vllt woanders hingehören, aber da MIDI eher zu Audio gehört, packe ich ihn mal hier rein. Ansonsten bitte ins richtige Forum verschieben, danke!

Zum Problem:

Es gibt genug Programme, wo man durch Schieberegler Werte verändern kann. Das können Adobe Produkte sein (Photoshop, Premiere etc) aber auch alle anderen, wo man eben "Werte" im Allgemeinen einträgt.
Bei FLStudio z.B. kann man von einem Instrument den Cutoff hoch- und runterregeln. Und wenn man ein MidiController besitzt (z.B. Doepfer Pocket Control), kann man diese Werte durch den Controller per Midi in echtzeit on-the-fly ändern.

*Frage:*
Gibt es einen "Wrapper", der das für alle Programme möglich macht?

Beispiel: Ebenen-Transparenz für Ebene X in Photoshop auf Controller legen.

Ich bin auch an Workarounds aller Art interessiert!

Thx!!


----------

